# Preggo Siren!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Now she is starting to show! lol She is about 35 days pregnant but doing very well. She has an agility show in two weeks and I hope she is can get her fat butt over 22"! lol

Before









After


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwwww I love Siren she's a hot little momma, can't wait to see how many cute little one's she'll have


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I love Siren, she is my fav dog. She almost looks like Riley but way better and I am jealous! lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

shes still in shape for being preggy...can't wait to see the puppies


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think I may die when those puppers are born!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Your gunna send me one right  I love puppies


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Your gunna send me one right  I love puppies


 then send me the puppy so we can be co-mommies. 

LMAO!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Siren!!! Man she is beautiful, even being a prego

Cant wait for the pups!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love siren
*drool*


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao. her prego pic is about lacey's normal size  she is gorgeous tho.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awwww don't make her do stuff!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA, siren is fine to run agility she is still in shape and goes to training still twice a week. After the show she will start to wind down and get ready for puppies  

I know holly I am the same way! I just can't wait till they are here.

I might have a few pups left you guys better get on the list! lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aww i want one


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I might have a few pups left you guys better get on the list! lol


That is really tempting, Ive been thinking about getting a female lately


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man she's a pretty girl. You used the buckskin guy right? They'll make some gorgeous pups! Keep us posted woman


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I think I may die when those puppers are born!


x a trillion!

Tell Siren its just water weight!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww she looks great, gawd I wish the b/f would let me have another dog, i SOOOOOOOO want one of these pups  OMG I can't wait


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aww little Si... You can definitely tell, she's looking a little closer to the ground now lol. Tell Siren that if she wants to retire from motherhood my couch ia ready... no puppies... just siren lmao


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gosh I'd get one of her puppies if I wasn't about to have a puppy of my own! haha


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You guys are funny! lol yes Jon I bred her to that male Zorro I had here for a while.
Shana now you are talking about my favorite dog now...... She stays with me! lol
This litter will be interesting to watch grow up and I prey they turn out like the sire and dam. I would like to improve on siren a bit structurally and nerve wise and I think Zorro will do it. Siren gets a little hectic in training sometimes and hopefully Zorro can smooth that out. It is a little bit of an out-cross they both are RBJ but from different directions then the Eli is introduced. Anyway only time will tell


----------

